
ReactOS 0.4.0 Released - jeditobe
https://www.reactos.org/project-news/reactos-040-released
======
Zekio
If only it was not on Sourceforge.

But, damn it is looking more and more like an OS you could install and use for
Semi Daily use for small stuff

~~~
jeditobe
it is released in ISO files. Do not be afraid of SF.

